# a french!!



## the little frenchie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello!!!

i m french
i m 24 years old
my sister live in hampshire
i 've got 4 horses
i live in normandy
i would live in hamphire 

i m in this forum for meet people who love horses like me and proprietor for to share the points of view.

i would like to know how are the stables on your premise to put the horses in pension and the prices on average.

thank you


----------



## Foxxy (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, My dad's french and we stayed a year over there (2007-2008)
I know how to speak french perfectly and I have an aunt in Normandie too! (Actual Location: Flers)
Welcome! ^^


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## the little frenchie (Aug 17, 2007)

wow foxxy!!

we can speak with msn? can you give in to me your adress???  

hi meggymoo


----------

